# [Écran][Marche toujours pas] xorg m'impose du 50 hz ...

## struddel

Hello, 

je n'arrive pas à trouver le bon réglage pour que mon écran daigne enfin avoir un affichage correct ...

Je suis en 1440x900 sur un Asus 19" wide et j'utilise une nVidia Ti 4200

Quelque soit la distribution sur laquelle je teste, j'ai toujours un affichage avec des petites vagues à certains endroits, certainement dues à une fréquence trop basse.

Et en effet :

```
struddel@gentoo ~ $ xrandr

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 1440 x 900, maximum 1440 x 900

default connected 1440x900+0+0 0mm x 0mm

   1440x900       50.0*

   1280x720       51.0

   1152x864       52.0

   1152x768       53.0

   1024x768       54.0     55.0     56.0

   896x672        57.0

   832x624        58.0

   800x600        59.0     60.0     61.0     62.0     63.0     64.0

   800x512        65.0

   640x512        66.0     67.0

   640x480        68.0     69.0     70.0     71.0

   576x432        72.0

   576x384        73.0

   512x384        74.0     75.0     76.0

   416x312        77.0

   400x300        78.0     79.0     80.0     81.0

   320x240        82.0     83.0     84.0
```

J'ai essayé de laisser xorg gérer la fréquence seule, il reste à 50 hz, j'ai essayé de modifier les modelines et les VertFreq et HorizFreq, ça garde toujours du 50 hz quoi que je fasse, j'ai essayé de changer grâce à l'interface graphique de nvidia-settings, ça ne change rien non plus.

Si j'essaie de forcer la fréquence, ça ne fonctionne pas :

```
struddel@gentoo ~ $ xrandr -r 75

Rate 75.0 Hz not available for this size

struddel@gentoo ~ $ xrandr -r 60

Rate 60.0 Hz not available for this size
```

Voici mon xorg.conf du moment au cas où :

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Default Layout"

    Screen         "Default Screen" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"

    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules/nvidia"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"

    FontPath        "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "i2c"

    Load           "bitmap"

    Load           "ddc"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "int10"

    Load           "vbe"

    Load           "dbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "fr-latin9"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "CorePointer"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Generic Monitor"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200]"

    Driver         "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Default Screen"

    Device         "nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200]"

    Monitor        "Generic Monitor"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "nologo" "1"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option         "RENDER" "enable"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       1

        Modes      "1440x900" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       4

        Modes      "1440x900" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes      "1440x900" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       15

        Modes      "1440x900" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1440x900" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1440x900"

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Le plus étrange, c'est que j'utilise le même sur toutes les distribs, ainsi que le même driver nVidia (le legacy, j'ai une vieille carte), que j'ai ce problème de fréquence partout ... SAUF chez Debian. Sous Debian, il est en 50 hz aussi mais ça lui va très bien, l'écran est vraiment nickel, pas trop pigé le miracle. Même avec des distribs comme Ubuntu (censées reconnaître le matériel graphique tout seul et basée sur Debian donc avec des caractéristiques pas trop éloignées à ce niveau quand même), ça fonctionne pas non plus.

'fin bref, pour l'instant je veux le faire fonctionner correctement sous gentoo et j'y arrive pas   :Sad: 

Juste pour info, voici les specs de mon écran :

 *Quote:*   

> Asus VW 193S 
> 
> Diagonale: 19" - écran large
> 
> Pas de masque / pas de pixel: 0.285 mm
> ...

 

Merci à vous   :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

et avec l'option noedid (il me semble que c'est cella la) ca donne quoi ?

----------

## kwenspc

Salut, peux tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les règles du forum? (lien en post it)

Ta carte n'est plus tout jeune, peut-être que le driver n'arrive pas a initialiser de bon modeline pour cette résolution sur cette carte (la liste ne semble pas fournir d'autre mode, c'est bizarre). ça m'étonne mais sait on jamais. 

Donc à toi de définir un modeline (recherche "xorg modeline" sous un moteur de recherche) pour 1440x900 @ 60hz

[edit]+1 pour le noedid, les options spécifiques au driver sont sans doute le meilleur moyen de fixer ça. Essais le coup du modeline en dernier recours[/edit]

----------

## struddel

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> et avec l'option noedid (il me semble que c'est cella la) ca donne quoi ?

 

J'ai essayé ça fait pareil :\

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Ta carte n'est plus tout jeune, peut-être que le driver n'arrive pas a initialiser de bon modeline pour cette résolution sur cette carte (la liste ne semble pas fournir d'autre mode, c'est bizarre). ça m'étonne mais sait on jamais. 
> 
> Donc à toi de définir un modeline (recherche "xorg modeline" sous un moteur de recherche) pour 1440x900 @ 60hz
> 
> (...) Essais le coup du modeline en dernier recours[/edit]

 

 *struddel wrote:*   

> J'ai essayé de laisser xorg gérer la fréquence seule, il reste à 50 hz, j'ai essayé de modifier les modelines et les VertFreq et HorizFreq, ça garde toujours du 50 hz quoi que je fasse, j'ai essayé de changer grâce à l'interface graphique de nvidia-settings, ça ne change rien non plus.

 

Le cercle vicieux, si on donne pas assez détail on risque de se retrouver avec des propositions qu'on a déjà testé et si on donne trop de détails les gens en loupent une partie   :Laughing: 

'Fin pour le coup de ma carte, elle fonctionne impec' sous Debian, donc m'étonnerait fort qu'elle soit pas capable de detecter ce qu'il faut   :Confused: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *struddel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le cercle vicieux, si on donne pas assez détail on risque de se retrouver avec des propositions qu'on a déjà testé et si on donne trop de détails les gens en loupent une partie  
> 
> 

 

mea culpa   :Embarassed: 

Ta config Xorg est la même sous debian, tu as dû bien mettre les bon flags video dans le make.conf etc... sérieux c'est space du coup.

(par contre faudra m'expliquer l'intérêt de déclarer tous ces modes 1, 4, 8 et 15 bits de profondeur...)

C'est exactement la même version du driver sous debian ou bien?

----------

## kopp

Pour cette histoire de 50Hz, il est branché en DVI ou en VGA ton écran ? (C'est un TFT, je suppose...)

Je sais que sur mon Sony, y a l'un des deux modes qui est fixé à 50Hz (en DVI il me semble) ... ça pourrait expliquer le pourquoi du comment...

Après que le rendu soit moche, je ne sais pas

----------

## Desintegr

Si tu utilises le pilote NVIDIA avec l'option DynamicTwinView (activé par défaut), tu ne peux pas utiliser l'extention randr.

Tu peux d'ailleurs remarquer que les fréquences données par xrandr sont erronées (elles sont rangées en ordre croissant à partir de 50).

Si tu n'utilises qu'un seul écran, je te conseille de désactiver le DynamicTwinView.

 *Quote:*   

> Option "DynamicTwinView" "boolean"
> 
> Enable or disable support for dynamically configuring TwinView on this X screen. When DynamicTwinView is enabled (the default), the refresh rate of a mode (reported through XF86VidMode or XRandR) does not correctly report the refresh rate, but instead is a unique number such that each MetaMode has a different value. This is to guarantee that MetaModes can be uniquely identified by XRandR.
> 
> When DynamicTwinView is disabled, the refresh rate reported through XRandR will be accurate, but NV-CONTROL clients such as nvidia-settings will not be able to dynamically manipulate the X screen's MetaModes. TwinView can still be configured from the X config file when DynamicTwinView is disabled.
> ...

 

----------

## struddel

Pour le coup de déclarer tout ça, c'est parce que ça vient d'un xorg.conf que j'avais généré avec une Freespire. Etant donné que ce genre de distrib detecte super bien le matériel, je me suis dit qu'au moins j'aurais un beau xorg.conf une fois pour toute, installée juste pour ça et désinstallée juste après   :Laughing:   (l'écran fonctionnait impec sous celle-ci aussi) Or il m'avait mis ça du coup je l'ai jamais viré parce que je pense pas que ça change grand chose, j'ai déjà essayé sans au cas ou mais ça change striictement rien, ça prend la config la plus haute de toute façon.

Sinon, oui, exactement le même driver, même pas retéléchargé, il est dans un dossier Setup de ma home et il bouge pas de là, j'ai utilisé le même pour les deux.

Pourtant c'est le même xorg sur les deux, xorg-modular 7.2 ... J'ai le même noyau également, et étant donné que j'ai configuré les deux moi-même et de la même façon, pas de raison que ça change (surtout que le driver c'est un module, c'est pas en dur).

Vais finir par changer d'écran :\

----------

## struddel

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Si tu utilises le pilote NVIDIA avec l'option DynamicTwinView (activé par défaut), tu ne peux pas utiliser l'extention randr.
> 
> Si tu n'utilises qu'un seul écran, je te conseille de désactiver le DynamicTwinView.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Option "DynamicTwinView" "boolean"
> ...

 

Ah c'est intéressant comme piste ça, vais voir ça merci (mais je pense pas que ça explique pourquoi ça fonctionne sous une distrib et pas sur l'autre), vais chercher pour voir comment on désactive ça parce que j'en avais jamais entendu parler.

Sinon l'écran est un TFT branché en VGA.

Edit :

J'ai essayé de désactiver DynamicTwinView et en effet, je peux manipuler la fréquence, il me propose soit du 60 Hz soit du 75 Hz (j'ai mis un modeline en 75 dans xorg.conf) mais le 60 Hz ne change rien a l'affichage et le 75 est pire en fait ...

----------

## E11

 *struddel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit :
> 
> J'ai essayé de désactiver DynamicTwinView et en effet, je peux manipuler la fréquence, il me propose soit du 60 Hz soit du 75 Hz (j'ai mis un modeline en 75 dans xorg.conf) mais le 60 Hz ne change rien a l'affichage et le 75 est pire en fait ...

 

Voici pourquoi  :Razz:  Synchro quand même lesnumeriques  :Laughing: 

----------

## struddel

Bingo, J'avais mis un modeline à 75 Hz mais  j'avais 60 Hz avec une étoile et 75 Hz sans étoile avec xrandr, du coup je pensais être en 60 Hz donc j'ai fait un xrandr -r  75  et c'était affreux dans les deux cas.

J'ai remis un modeline à 60 Hz après avoir désactivé la fameuse option DynamicTwinView et mon écran ne fait plus de vagues !

1 mois que je galèrais sur mes  distribs à cause de ça, bravo à vous et merci beaucoup !

En plus j'essyais à tout hasard une dernière fois ce soir sans trop y croire juste avant de lancer une création de stage 5 pour tout sauvegarder, on peut dire que ça tombe très bien   :Very Happy: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *struddel wrote:*   
> 
> Edit :
> 
> J'ai essayé de désactiver DynamicTwinView et en effet, je peux manipuler la fréquence, il me propose soit du 60 Hz soit du 75 Hz (j'ai mis un modeline en 75 dans xorg.conf) mais le 60 Hz ne change rien a l'affichage et le 75 est pire en fait ... 
> ...

 

Ah bah m*rde alors   :Shocked: 

Le mien "tourne" en 75hz ... vais peut-être le forcer en 60 tient...

----------

## Temet

Hello mon struddel !!!!  :Laughing: 

Ah ah, tu vas voir, le SAV Gentoo est tip-top  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

Je confirme 75hz ca pue(tm) même sous winwin dans les jeux ca fait tout .. heuu genre du 800x600 au lieu de 1680x1050 ... horrible

----------

## loopx

encore un prétexte marketing quoi ...

----------

## struddel

Eh eh hello mister temet  :Wink: 

Bon bah, finalement, ça n'a rien changé, ça scintille toujours autant   :Sad: 

Il a juste arrêté de scintiller pendant un jour (mais déjà avant, il s'arrêtait de scintiller parfois), et il vient de s'y remettre, pas touché à la config de X et pas relancé X depuis hier   :Confused: 

J'ai vraiment plus d'idée là   :Confused: 

Qu'est ce que j'ai bien pu installer sur cette debian pour qu'elle soit la seule à comprendre mon écran   :Surprised:   :Question: 

----------

## netfab

Hello,

 *struddel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qu'est ce que j'ai bien pu installer sur cette debian pour qu'elle soit la seule à comprendre mon écran   

 

Un kernel compilé avec le module I²C, permettant à ton écran de transmettre directement ses caractéristiques au système ?

(Device Drivers  ---> I2C support)

Dans ce cas, un

```

Load "ddc"

```

 dans le xorg.conf suffit pour que le pilote reçoive les infos utiles (ddc).

Et plus besoin de spécifier les

```

HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0

VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

```

et autres

```

Modes      "1440x900" "800x600" "640x480"

```

dans le xorg.conf.

Extrait du log de xorg :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 6200 at PCI:1:0:0:
> 
> (--) NVIDIA(0):     HP w19b/w19e (DFP-0)
> ...

 

Tu as essayé de comparer les logs de xorg Debian/Gentoo ?

Edit : j'ai vu ton xorg.conf plusieurs posts au dessus, tu charges le module ddc, dans ce cas essaie de retirer les fréquences et les modes.

----------

## struddel

Si je retire les fréquences et les modes ça me donne un affichage tout aussi mauvais  :Sad: 

Je vais comparer les logs, j'y avais pas pensé, merci.

----------

## struddel

Alors, quelques différences :

Debian 

```
> X.Org X Server 1.4.0.90

 Release Date: 5 September 2007

 X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

 Build Operating System: Linux Debian (xorg-server 2:1.4.1~git20

 Current Operating System: Linux debian 2.6.24-1-686 #1 SMP Thu

 Build Date: 02 April 2008  01:11:22PM
```

Gentoo 

```
X Window System Version 1.3.0

 Release Date: 19 April 2007

 X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

 Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

 Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP

 Build Date: 05 April 2008
```

Debian 

```
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x81d9ec0
```

Gentoo 

```
(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81ee5c0
```

Debian 

```
(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 2.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 2.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5
```

Gentoo 

```
(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.7  

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5
```

Debian 

```
(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
```

Gentoo 

```
(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2
```

Debian 

```
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "freetype" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
```

Gentoo 

```
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in
```

(la fin est la même à ce niveau donc je suppose que dans les deux cas il load au moins i2c et ddc (et extmod après mais là j'ai la même chose dans les deux log) )

Debian 

```
(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5
```

Gentoo 

```
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5
```

Debian 

```
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//fonts/libfreetype.so
```

Gentoo 

```
Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so
```

Debian 

```
(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled
```

Gentoo 

```
(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  96.43.05  Tue Jan 22 20:11:30 PST 2008
```

Debian 

```
(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
```

Gentoo 

```
(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
```

Debian 

```
(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
```

Gentoo : Là j'ai rien pour ça

Là en revanche j'ai la même chose pour les deux, preuve que c'est exactement le même driver :

```
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
```

Debian 

```
(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so
```

Gentoo : là j'ai rien

là en revanche y a un problème avec le driver pour debian, bizarre parce que l'accélération graphique marche très bien (je teste toujours en lançant Nexuiz avec les graphismes à fond et ça fonctionne impec' que ce soit sous debian ou gentoo, sauf que sous gentoo j'ai les petites vagues forcément) :

Debian 

```
(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver
```

Gentoo : Y a rien, pas ce problème

Debian 

```
(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0
```

Gentoo 

```
(II) Initializing extension GLX
```

Voilà ! Ce sont les principales différences entre les deux, si ça vous parle, j'avoue ne pas être un expert en xorg et en carte vidéo, et passé les bases là-dedans, je nage un peu ...

Merci à vous !

----------

## kwenspc

Installes une version 1.4.x de xorg-server. (faut la démasqué par contre)

----------

## struddel

Peux toujours tenter oui ...

Edit :

Voilà, j'ai lancé la compil' de xorg-server 1.4.0.90-r2, j'ai pas osé mettre la r3 parce que j'ai vu sur les bugzilla que bcp avaient eu des erreurs de compilation avec le r3.

J'ai du démasquer 5 milliards de paquets au passage, on verra, j'en ai également profité pour rajouter nvidia en video card dans mon make.conf et pour masquer les nvidia-drivers supérieurs au mien (il est bien dit partout que pour ma Ti 4200, je dois installer le 96.x et c'est celui que j'avais installé sur la debian et sur la gentoo).

emerge m'a donc proposé d'installer nvidia-driver 96 je sais plus combien, enfin bref j'ai vérifié, il me propose la même version que celui dont j'ai l'habitude donc c'est parfait.

On verra la suite, advienne qui pourra !

----------

## struddel

J'ai le même xorg-server cette fois, ça n'a strictement rien changé, toujours ces petites vagues...

En revanche il me dit que je suis en 1440x900 alors que j'ai l'impression d'etre en 1280x1024, tout est élargi, c'est affreux, pourtant mon xorg.conf est configuré pour être en 1440x900 ....

----------

## kwenspc

C'est space  :Neutral: 

Qui te dit que tu es en 1440x900? ton écran ou Xorg? (mieux vaut faire confiance à l'écran via son menu d'information)

À ce propos quelles sont tes variables INPUT et VIDEO dans le make.conf? y a ptet un flag qui manque ou qui créer le problème.

----------

## struddel

Pour la résolution, j'ai vérifier avec un ce que me donnait Xorg -configure, c'était à cause des polices.

Ce qui me faisait dire que j'étais en 1280x1024 était l'aspect ultra elargi des menus   :Laughing: 

Apparament, l'update de xorg a mis un sacré bazarre dans mes polices, j'ai tout remis comme avant mais pas moyen d'avoir une taille correcte avec les polices, du coup tant pis pour le nouveau xorg-server, je réinstalle tout avec mon stage 5 (que j'ai fait hier, donc je perdrai rien, pour ça que je me permets de pas me prendre la tête à ce niveau, en plus ça va me permettre de réaranger mes partitions ce qui n'est pas plus mal, j'aurai juste à modifier mon fstab et mon grub)

De toute façon, visiblement ça vient pas de ça (puis avant d'avoir ce xorg sous debian sid, j'avais un xorg plus vieux car j'étais en testing, et ça marchait impec', donc je vois pas comment ça peut venir de là).

En effet c'est space, j'en suis pas à mon premier topic sur ce problème  depuis que j'ai essayé des nouvelles distribs avec ce nouvel écran (donc depuis 2 mois)

D'aucuns m'ont même répondu "bah, reste sous debian ...", mais moi j'veux ma gentoo , à part ce problème, c'est vraiment la distrib qui me convient le mieux   :Confused: 

----------

## BaNaNe

Bonjour!

J'ai le même genre de problème sur mon PC. J'ai une Nvidia GeForceFX 5900XT et un écran CRT qui va bien en 1024*768 (on ne rigole pas  :Very Happy: ).

J'ai refais une install propre de Gentoo récemment et je ne peux choisir que des fréquences entre 50 et 55 Hz... pas top, ça fait mal aux yeux :s

```

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 175, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768

default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm

   1024x768       50.0*    51.0     52.0     53.0     54.0     55.0  

   832x624        56.0  

   800x600        57.0     58.0     59.0     60.0     61.0     62.0  

   800x512        63.0  

   720x400        64.0  

   640x512        65.0  

   640x480        66.0     67.0     68.0     69.0     70.0  

   640x400        71.0  

   640x350        72.0  

   576x432        73.0  

   576x384        74.0  

   512x384        75.0     76.0     77.0     78.0     79.0  

   416x312        80.0  

   400x300        81.0     82.0     83.0     84.0     85.0  

   360x200        86.0  

   320x240        87.0     88.0     89.0     90.0  

   320x200        91.0  

   320x175        92.0  

```

J'ai essayé le coup de l'I²C dans le kernel et le DDC dans le xorg.conf mais ca ne change rien.

Je vais donc suivre l'évolution de ce thread de près. Si vous avez besoin d'infos, n'hésitez pas à demander  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Serait-ce par hasard un bug que vous venez de trouver? Faudrait voir les concordances entre vos configs, et poster si besoin est un bug sur le bugzilla gentoo.

----------

## Temet

 *struddel wrote:*   

> Debian 
> 
> ```
> (II) LoadModule: "glx"
> 
> ...

 

Hum, on dirait que sur ta Debian tu n'utilises pas le pilote NVidia, mais le pilote vesa nan?

Tente avec le driver NVidia en ~86 pour voir.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hum, on dirait que sur ta Debian tu n'utilises pas le pilote NVidia, mais le pilote vesa nan?
> 
> Tente avec le driver NVidia en ~86 pour voir.

 

Hum d'après ce qu'il dit il est censé utiliser une version bien précise du driver et pas une autre (because carte ancienne). chouette chuis pas tout seul a pas tout suivre parfois

Mais sinon oui pour le module glx c'est frappant la différence. Est ce que c'est toujours le cas maintenant que struddel est passé à la mêmé version de Xorg?

----------

## Temet

Ah vi... mais n'empêche que sur la Debian, on dirait qu'il utilise le driver vesa...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ah vi... mais n'empêche que sur la Debian, on dirait qu'il utilise le driver vesa...

 

Donc pas d'accélération graphique du coup?

----------

## Temet

Bah, tu poses des questions dont tu connais les réponses toi maintenant?  :Laughing: 

----------

## struddel

Sous Debian j'utilise le driver nVidia avec le .run du site, sous Gentoo pareil (j'ai formaté et remis mon stage 5, ça marche impec' d'ailleurs   :Very Happy:  )

Et l'accélération 3D marche impec' sous Debian, je fais tourner Nexuiz sans soucis et d'ailleurs elle marche impec' sous Gentoo également, pour ça aucun problème (et dans les deux cas, nvidia-settings me dit bien d'ailleurs Direct Rendering : yes)

Pour le bugzilla Gentoo, là pour le coup ça serait plutôt debian l'exception ... J'ai mon écran depuis 2 ou 3 mois je sais plus, et y a une Freespire, une Ubuntu, une elive, une Slackware, une Arch Linux, une Source Mage, une Lunar, une Frugalware et cette Gentoo qui sont passés dessus, sur toutes ces distribs, y a que Debian et Freespire qui ont marché au poil par rapport à mon écran.

Ué ça fait bcp de distribs, mais Freespire et Ubuntu c'était pour montrer à un pote que Linux pouvait convenir à tout l'monde (Temet connaît l'histoire   :Laughing:  ) et les autres c'était pour trouver un digne remplaçant de Debian, y a que Gentoo qui a réussi d'ailleurs, bravo   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ezka

Je suis en train de tester le I2C, mais c'est marrant avec ce thread je me suis apperçu que gt bloqué à 75Hz avec le LCD, il veut pas descendre en dessous.

Enfin avec les nvidia-settings je peux le forcer a passer à 60Hz mais le X n'en fait qu'a sa tête, il a beau avoir 60.0 en VertRefresh uniquement il se fixe à 75Hz et c'est tout.

Je vais voir si le I2C discute bien   :Laughing: 

----------

## struddel

J'en connais qui disent que X est la pire chose qui soit arrivée à Unix & Co., je peux pas leur donner totalement tort ...

----------

## guilc

Juste un truc sur la fréquence : moi aussi X m'affiche toujours 50Hz (Nvidia nv17 driver proprio, écran Iiyama 24" 1920x1200), MAIS si je regarde l'OSD de l'écran, l'écran m'indique qu'il tourne à 60Hz. C'était pareil avec mon ancien Belinea 20" 1680x1050...

Mon petit doigt me dit qu'il ne faut pas trop se fier à la valeur affichée par X... Je parie que l'indication portée par l'OSD de l'écran est bcp plus significative de la valeur sur laquelle il est calé...

----------

## kwenspc

En même temps c'est peut-être le driver nvidia qui n'en fait qu'à sa tête non? Parce que pour le moment on ne parle que du couple nvidia/Xorg.

----------

## Ezka

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> En même temps c'est peut-être le driver nvidia qui n'en fait qu'à sa tête non? Parce que pour le moment on ne parle que du couple nvidia/Xorg.

 

Oui je pense aussi que c'est le driver nvidia qui se le fait à sa sauce en fait.

En ce qui concerne les fréquences d'affichage, pour le X je suis à 54Hz, en réalité l'écran est à 75 (menu OSD) ... quand je passe le X à 50Hz, l'écran passe à 60Hz. C'est d'une logique ... propriètaire   :Laughing:  .

----------

## BaNaNe

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mon petit doigt me dit qu'il ne faut pas trop se fier à la valeur affichée par X... Je parie que l'indication portée par l'OSD de l'écran est bcp plus significative de la valeur sur laquelle il est calé...

 

Tu as peut-être raison, l'OSD de mon écran m'affiche 75Hz... Mais toujours est-il que ça scintille et que ça fait mal aux yeux! Normalement, je pourrais monter jusque 85Hz sans problème.

Je suis d'accord qu'on ne se fie pas aux indications données par Xorg ou le driver mais il serait quand même intéressant de pouvoir choisir la fréquence adaptée...

----------

## struddel

Minceuh, j'ai voulu aller regarder dans l'OSD, je confirme c'est en 60 Hz, j'ai essayé "remise à zero" pour voir et la fréquence est encore pire qu'avant ...   :Laughing: 

Et là ça se calme plus, rah j'aurais jamais du toucher à ça, c'est bien plus compliqué qu'une gentoo j'vous assure   :Surprised: 

Rarement vu un OSD aussi mal fait, en plus la moitié des options sont grisées et y a pratiquement aucun réglage disponible   :Sad: 

Et y a aucune détection automatique disponible dans l'OSD, rah mais sont nuls chez Asus quand même ...

----------

## BaNaNe

Donc, tu en es toujours au même point?

----------

## struddel

Ah ! non, une amélioration ! J'ai arrêté de bidouiller xorg et je me suis mis à fond sur la config de l'écran par l'OSD et j'ai joué avec la phase au lieu de jouer avec la fréquence et je suis arrivé à un affichage nickel !

Bon je crie pas victoire trop vite, trop souvent les solutions ont marché un temps et au bout d'un moment l'écran a recommencé à faire ces vagues, mais là ça semble parfait pour l'instant.

Mais je m'explique toujours pas comment debian est passée outre ces réglages   :Confused: 

Espérons que ça reste impec'   :Very Happy: 

Du coup l'OSD m'indique que je suis en 59 Hz   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## BaNaNe

Mouais pas top comme solution... Ca reste quand même bizare que xorg/xrandr ne permettent pas de choisir des fréquences normales...

----------

## struddel

Tant que l'affichage reste impec' comme ça j'vais pas trop en demander, au bout de deux mois de recherche c'est vraiment la seule solution qui semble tenir donc on va la garder tant que personne ne trouve "THE" solution ...

----------

## BaNaNe

Je regarderai sur mon CRT ce week end mais je doute que j'arrive à améliorer l'affichage avec les quelques paramètres de l'OSD :s

EDIT : mais je suis bien content que ça fonctionne pour toi  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Il y a des histoires avec la synchronisation de la phase pour les écrans tft utilisé avec une prise VGA... 

Est ce que ça marche toujours sous les autres OS maintenant ?

Moi j'utilise le DVI alors pas de soucis...

----------

## struddel

J'ai pas de prise DVI (je parle du cordon) et même pas 1 € à dépenser la dedans pour l'instant donc comme ça c'est réglé  :Laughing: 

Pas encore testé sous les autres OS mais j'ai testé en 640x480 (j'arrive pas à lancer starcraft en plein écran si je mets pas ma résolution en 640x480, même en bidouillant la config de wine) et l'affichage tremble méchamment alors qu'avant en 640x480 il bougeait pas d'un poil.

De plus, il s'est mis a trembler également en TTY donc c'est que pour avoir un affichage correct en 1440x900 j'ai du tout dérégler pour le reste, c'est un peu n'imp.

Du coup j'ai fait l'inverse, j'ai baissé pas mal la phase pendant le 640x480 et en revenant en 1440x900, j'ai rien remonté car l'affichage était nickel, là il semble pas bouger pour l'instant.

Mais à mon avis c'est temporaire (déjà les quelques secondes avant que je me mette en 640x480 j'ai senti qu'il retremblait)

Ah et juste pour info, sur la debian je lance le boot en vga=791, donc un affichage avec une police bien plus petite que sous la gentoo ou j'ai laissé de base, et le TTY tremble beaucoup, il n'y a que sous X que c'est impec sous debian justement.

J'adore cet écran plein de contradictions   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Temet

Si t'as un pote avec un cordon DVI, essaye juste pour voir.

Mais t'as une sortie DVI sur ton antique carte graphique?

----------

## struddel

Ça c'est une bonne question mon cher Temet ...

J'avoue que vu l'usage que j'en ai, j'ai pas vraiment regardé, cette CG c'est une CG qu'on ma donné, j'utilise pas compiz et j'aime pas les jeux moi, je me tape un peu de l'accélération graphique et de l'âge de ma carte, en général je teste avec Nexuiz uniquement par satisfaction personnelle histoire que je puisse me dire "ça marche"  (et ça marche !)  :Laughing: 

Mais bon, autant sur Paris j'avais un max de potes geeks (avec le matos qui va bien) autour de moi, autant depuis que je suis à Angers, j'ai plus de montgallet et j'ai des potes mais des historiens quoi   :Laughing:   Donc pas de DVI dans mon entourage, nope.

Pour info, bientôt je change CPU + ram + carte mère (en fait je veux juste changer le cpu mais je suis obligé de changer tout le reste avec tellement ça commence à dater) et je vais en profiter pour prendre une carte plus récente au passage.

Bon pas une carte de gamer étant que je joue pas (si, à starcraft   :Laughing:  ), une 8400 GS, j'espère que ça gèrera mieux mon écran, on verra bien (t'façon j'voulais déjà la changer, euh, sans raison, juste pour avoir un truc plus récent, pareil pour le proc, marre de mon antique celeron 2.4 et ses 128 k de cache)

----------

## Temet

Perso j'ai une 7600GT, ça marche bien.

Je n'utilise pas cette merde infâme pro Gnome de compiz non plus.

A la limite je regardera kwin composite, au moins ça devrait intégré  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je n'utilise pas cette merde infâme pro Gnome de compiz non plus.
> 
> A la limite je regardera kwin composite, au moins ça devrait intégré 

 

Tsss Temet c'est vendredi les lancer de trolls (tellement poilus qu'il bosse pour st maclou oui oui) pas jeudi

----------

## struddel

Temet sait très bien ce que je pense de Gnome et KDE  et des Environnement/OS de manière générale   :Laughing:  (mince, 40 minutes trop tôt)

----------

## Temet

Oui mais n'empêche, grâce à moi t'es passé de nano à vim  :Wink: 

----------

